# Process these whole or remove the fingers?



## skyline27 (Dec 18, 2007)

These dummy memory modules have many gold traces. Should I process these in AP as is, or should I remove the fingers like normal memory?


----------



## skyline27 (Dec 18, 2007)

The photo won't upload.


----------



## Noxx (Dec 18, 2007)

Use http://www.tinypic.com it always works for me


----------



## aflacglobal (Dec 18, 2007)

:?: :?: Nice pic :?: :?:


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 24, 2008)

I had a similar question about Soundblaster live Sound cards

All the solder pads and logo and Ground plain have a gold foil over them I have a huge stack of them, most with components already removed. Is it cost effective to treat the whole card?

(Similar to these (large picture warning) http://mail.lipsia.de/~enigma/neu/pics/sb_live.jpg

I haven't really planned on processing electronic at all I'm just curious.


----------



## banjags (Jan 24, 2008)

I would say for both the memory and the cards. Cut the fingers off and process the boards and the fingers separately. I am pretty sure that there will be other that will concur.


----------



## Gotrek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Jason. I use these parts to fix PC's for charity but some of them are useless like these so I've been hanging on to them. It's pilling up though Will have to junk(sell) it at some point


----------

